# Issue with rubber covering on a7II



## wmurnahan (Mar 28, 2018)

The rubber on my a7II, on the lower right hand back corner where there is just a thin pc. of the rubber wrapping the corner is coming off, it won't pop back in place and stay. Anyone else have a problem?


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 28, 2018)

A little Googling and it sounds like you're not the only one with this issue. If it's under warranty send it back. If not, the Angry Photographer and others, recommend this stuff. I have never tried it. Use at your own risk. 

Loctite Ultra Liquid Control Super Glue | OfficeSupply.com

3M makes a product for securing weather stripping to doors and trunks of cars. I've used this many times for repairs involving rubber. Just not cameras. Yet. It's not like super glue. You may need to tape it in place until it dries. It would be my first choice only because I already own some. Search 3M 08008. Should be able to find it locally. 

1930-2012 All Makes All Models Parts | 08008 | 3M® Black Super Weatherstrip Adhesive | Classic Industries


----------

